# Briskets on the Weber Ranch Kettle



## Old Dave (Oct 3, 2016)

A while back, I purchased a couple of those “prime” full packer cut briskets from Costco and hadn’t cooked one yet and I also had a couple of nice brisket flats to cook from and for a neighbor so a cook was born. And since I am always looking for an excuse to use the Ranch Kettle, I decided to just add a slab of ribs to kinda fill it up a little and give it a go. 












I trimmed the briskets and then injected them and added a rub and placed them into bags for an overnight stay in the fridge. 











Early the next morning at about 5:00am, I got the meat out of the bags, and then prepped a slab of St. Louis cut spares, and placed it all on the kettle.






Was a cold and rainy day for most of the cook and the Ranch Kettle did a fine job with this smaller load of meat. 






Wrapped the ribs at about 3-1/2 hours into the cook. I also wrapped the briskets with Rick’s Sinful Marinade as soon as they were ready and completed the cook in about 8-1/4 hours. 































The results of the cook and it did come out quite well. That cooker is a blast to run!!


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Great looking cook!!! A lot of food on there and still plenty of room to spare! I am sooo envious of that Ranch kettle too!


----------

